# Turning off VZW's System Update check?



## Se7endust1 (Jun 5, 2012)

No matter how many times I click "Install Later" on this System Update window...it just pops right back up again. Is there an easy way just to disable this so it doesn't check for these updates? I'm fine with the way my phone is working although that cmplx_b1ack_adv5 looks interesting.


----------



## Se7endust1 (Jun 5, 2012)

I may have found the answer...

just need to change "ro.build.fingerprint= "....but what do we change it to in order to VZW to stfu?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

There's a system .apk that checks for this. It's in system/app... I forgot what it is called though, because I haven't had it forever. Sorry.


----------



## Se7endust1 (Jun 5, 2012)

/system/etc/security folder...otacerts.zip? rename to otacerts.zip.bak and call it good?

I found:
google/mysid/toro:4.0.4/IMM76K/336647:user/release-keys as a fingerprint but not too excited to just start editing the build.prop


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Se7endust1 said:


> /system/etc/security folder...otacerts.zip? rename to otacerts.zip.bak and call it good?
> 
> I found:
> google/mysid/toro:4.0.4/IMM76K/336647:user/release-keys as a fingerprint but not too excited to just start editing the build.prop


I haven't heard of that one. Seriously, there is an .apk in system/apps, that if you rename the end of it to .bak, it will no longer check for updates. You can rename it back to .apk & your back the way you were. I'll try to find it for you...


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

I believe the apk in /system/app is SDM.apk. Rename it to SDM.bak, reboot.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> I believe the apk in /system/app is SDM.apk. Rename it to SDM.bak, reboot.


That's what I thought it was, just wasn't positive. Currently downloading the stock ROM to check for myself.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> That's what I thought it was, just wasn't positive. Currently downloading the stock ROM to check for myself.


Yeah I can't remember what ROM it was I flashed I actually saw it there, and removed it... I remembered thinking, "this is odd, I thought most custom ROMs have removed it, but I'll just remove it I guess...".


----------



## Se7endust1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks guys! I wound up doing the build.prop edit and worked fine after a reboot.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Se7endust1 said:


> Thanks guys! I wound up doing the build.prop edit and worked fine after a reboot.


Are you sure that doesn't mess with how play store recognizes your device? or other apps? I would think that devs leave that at what it's supposed to be for a reason.

Edit: it would appear that, that is what the Play Store uses to know what device you have... I would suggest that you do like everyone else and get rid of SDM.apk. I've also heard that this will help with battery life, since it's not checking servers for updates.


----------



## Se7endust1 (Jun 5, 2012)

you sir, are entirely correct. Play was a no go....stuck at loading. loaded my backup and renamed SDM and Play works fine now. Thanks!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Se7endust1 said:


> you sir, are entirely correct. Play was a no go....stuck at loading. loaded my backup and renamed SDM and Play works fine now. Thanks!


Cool, thanks for reporting back


----------



## Se7endust1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Well that was weird...System Update came back after renaming the SDM.apk to the bak file.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Se7endust1 said:


> Well that was weird...System Update came back after renaming the SDM.apk to the bak file.


Did you reboot afterwards? I'm doing some more research for you, and it still appears that this should have taken care of your problem.


----------



## Se7endust1 (Jun 5, 2012)

yep...rebooted twice for good measure. Its still in the the system/app folder renamed just as i last left it. I'll try a battery pull and see if that does anything. weird how it took a couple hours to start up again.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Se7endust1 said:


> yep...rebooted twice for good measure. Its still in the the system/app folder renamed just as i last left it. I'll try a battery pull and see if that does anything. weird how it took a couple hours to start up again.


Is there an FOTA apk file in system/app? I think SDM has to do with samsung checks & FOTA is what has to do with OTAs.

Sorry, I'm looking at a ROM file that is deodexed & whatnot, so I don't know how accurate it is.


----------



## Se7endust1 (Jun 5, 2012)

not a problem...i appreciate the effort. im on a deodexed as well and dont see it. i renamed that otacerts.zip as well and the system update disappeared again so I'll see if it stcks this time around!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Se7endust1 said:


> not a problem...i appreciate the effort. im on a deodexed as well and dont see it. i renamed that otacerts.zip as well and the system update disappeared again so I'll see if it stcks this time around!


Cool, let us know how that works out for you.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Se7endust1 said:


> not a problem...i appreciate the effort. im on a deodexed as well and dont see it. i renamed that otacerts.zip as well and the system update disappeared again so I'll see if it stcks this time around!


Renaming otacerts.zip will constantly run the data... and not to mention, that means that it's going to suck the battery life out of your phone,


----------

